# PAB - Patrys Limited



## System (20 August 2010)

Patrys Limited (PAB) is focused on the development of natural human antibody-based therapies for the treatment of cancer. The company is also exploring opportunities to deploy its technologies in additional indications, either internally or through third parties, including cardiovascular, autoimmune and central nervous system disorders.

http://www.patrys.com


----------



## piggybank (9 November 2013)

Appears by recent grants/patents granted by the FDA to have awoken this stock price from its slumber. The price hasn't been this high for a couple of years.


----------



## Shaker (11 November 2013)

For those on PAB enjoy the ride.

0.074 atm with nearly 50 million traded

Shaker


----------



## piggybank (11 November 2013)

Closed at 8c - up 50% on the day - it did have an intraday high of 9.2c...


----------



## richardgeary (13 November 2013)

piggybank said:


> Closed at 8c - up 50% on the day - it did have an intraday high of 9.2c...




It reminds me of AHZ but asking for a little more money from holders for bigger things. If AHZ is anything to go by come Wednesday next week I think this baby may go off. A bit of a sell down today  as people dont understand rights issues and how they work. Ie timely announcements. I have profited very well in the past by buying in on these lows.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2013)

PAB.  SOme volume returned today.


----------



## gv1 (28 March 2014)

Whats the thought on the announcement yesterday?


----------



## greggles (29 January 2018)

Patrys Limited has shot up in price today. So far it's up 33.33% to 2.8c. I must admit to not having heard about this company before.

From what I can gather from the two separate announcements released today is that PAB is a therapeutic antibody development company which is currently developing a drug candidate by the name of PAT-DX1-NP.  PAT-DX1-NP is being developed as an anti-cancer therapy that may have application across a wide range of malignancies such as gliomas, melanomas, prostate, breast, pancreatic and ovarian cancers. 

I find biotechnology companies really hard to get a handle on and this one is no exception. Clearly anti-cancer drugs have the potential to be huge but they also have the potential to go nowhere. Likewise, biotechnology companies can run hard on sheer speculation and also fall from the sky on the faintest whiff of bad news. So I tend to avoid them for that reason. Too much risk and volatility.

If anyone here has been following PAB, I'd be very interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## greggles (28 February 2018)

Quick update: PAB has gapped up this morning on some positive news regarding its drug candidate PAT‐DX1. Share price is up 50% to 3.3c. Volume is huge with more than 117 million shares having traded so far today.



> *PAT-DX1 Crosses Blood Brain Barrier to Reduce Brain Tumour Size *
> 
> Melbourne, Australia; February 28, 2018: Patrys Limited (ASX: PAB), a therapeutic antibody development company, is pleased to announce further pre‐clinical data for its drug candidate PAT‐DX1, Patrys’ humanized version of the 3E10 anti‐DNA antibody. Drs James Hansen and Jiangbing Zhou of Yale University have shown that PAT DX1 administered by tail vein injection crossed the blood brain barrier to significantly reduce tumour size in an orthotopic animal model of glioblastoma using human tumor explants. Evaluation of brain sections showed that the glioblastoma tumours in mice treated with PAT‐DX1 were more than 40% smaller than the comparable tumours in control mice.




As I mentioned in my previous post, I find it difficult to get a handle on these biotech companies but the trading today seems to indicate that there is a fair bit of confidence swirling around PAB at the moment.


----------



## greggles (5 March 2018)

greggles said:


> the trading today seems to indicate that there is a fair bit of confidence swirling around PAB at the moment.




Indeed there is. Patrys Limited has continued its good run of late and is up another 60.61% today to finish at 5.3c. Hard to believe PAB was trading at just half a cent in September last year.


----------



## greggles (19 March 2018)

The good news regarding PAB's anti-cancer drug candidate PAT-DX1 just keeps on coming. This morning the company announced the following:


> Drs James Hansen and Jiangbing Zhou of Yale  University have shown that PAT-DX1 administered by tail vein injection significantly improved survival in an orthotopic animal model of MGMT-unmethylated  glioblastoma derived from human tumour explants. Based on groups of seven mice in each study arm, mice treated with PAT-DX1 showed a median survival of 87 days, more than 20% longer than controls (median 72 days). Mean survival data reflected these trends (83 days ± 3.2 days for PAT-DX1 treated mice, 71 days ± 1.2 days for controls). Statistical analysis indicated a significant difference between the  two groups, with P value = 0.004. No toxicity associated with DX1 treatments was observed.




After hitting 7.6c immediately after the announcement, PAB has eased back to 6.8c (up 25.93%) after profit takers took control. Will be interesting to see where it finishes the day.


----------



## greggles (25 June 2018)

PAB appears to be forming a cup and handle pattern. No news of note this month other than a Corporate Overview released on 12 June. Nice steady uptrend over the last few weeks.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 December 2020)

greggles said:


> Patrys Limited has shot up in price today. So far it's up 33.33% to 2.8c. I must admit to not having heard about this company before.



Nearly de ja Vue 3 years on...
Never heard of it either ?
A 3 year chart is probably fitting the purpose.


----------



## ragchewer (28 December 2020)

a lot of volume went through this week
https://www.patrys.com/site/in-the-news/Bioshares874rbpPAB_18 December 2020.pdf 
Looking for it to continue into January


----------



## greggles (31 March 2021)

ragchewer said:


> a lot of volume went through this week
> https://www.patrys.com/site/in-the-news/Bioshares874rbpPAB_18 December 2020.pdf
> Looking for it to continue into January




PAB as been granted another U.S. patent, “Cell-penetrating anti-DNA antibodies and uses thereof inhibit DNA repair”. This new patent provides protection until August 2033.






PAB now has a total of six patents, one each in Europe, Japan, China, and three in the U.S. I like the way this company is progressing its intellectual property portfolio. I'm not a huge fan of biotechs, but I like this company and think 2021 might well be a turning point year for them. Cancer is a big deal, and PAB may just be developing a viable treatment.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (19 June 2021)

greggles said:


> PAB as been granted another U.S. patent, “Cell-penetrating anti-DNA antibodies and uses thereof inhibit DNA repair”. This new patent provides protection until August 2033.
> 
> View attachment 122165
> 
> ...



Got some PABO @3c on Friday. The 2.4c strike and an expiry of June 23 puts them almost in the money with the heads closing at 4.9c.


----------



## Stockbailx (21 June 2021)

Pretty penny, trending constant highs, what gives?





(QUOTE)   greggles...PAB appears to be forming a cup and handle pattern. No news of note this month other than a Corporate Overview released on 12 June. Nice steady uptrend over the last few weeks.


----------



## greggles (21 June 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Pretty penny, trending constant highs, what gives?
> 
> View attachment 126413
> 
> (QUOTE)   greggles...PAB appears to be forming a cup and handle pattern. No news of note this month other than a Corporate Overview released on 12 June. Nice steady uptrend over the last few weeks.




It looks like the market is starting to see the potential of PAT-DX1 as a possible treatment for brain cancer. The potential here is huge should the good news keep on coming.


----------



## Wedgy (30 September 2021)

On 28th September presented updated company overview, if you are interested in Health Care sector, and latest cancer treatments, well worth a read. 

Deoxymabs bind to DNA and have a unique combination of properties:
• Cancer seeking: tumors release DNA which attracts deoxymabs
• Cell penetrating: able to get into cells and the cell nucleus
• Block DNA damage repair (DDR): killing dividing cancer cells
• Cross the blood-brain barrier (BBB): to treat cancers in the brain

The value of Patrys’ novel therapy is underpinned by potential for multiple applications to achieve better patient outcomes.


----------



## rcw1 (30 November 2022)

Good morning
PAB SP movement past couple of days.


Provides a real good executive summary of company and its activities.  Very confident and articulate presentation, for mine, by James Campbell Managing Director and CEO of Patrys.

Note an announcement on 16/11/22 that PAB has secured the services of Dr Charmaine Gittleson the_ former Chief Medical Officer of CSL Limited with more than 20 years of experience in pharmaceutical development in Australia and the USA. Dr Gittleson’s expertise spans many aspects of the pharmaceutical industry, from drug development and clinical research through to strategic planning and executive management ..._

Having a real good looksie at this one.  Kindly conduct your own due diligence and have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (30 November 2022)

rcw1 After some serious naval gazing have put in a buy on this mob PAB down a little bit on current SP but will be watching closely as with the other i have in the buy pipeline.


----------



## rcw1 (6 January 2023)

Good morning re: post 140 in STX thread:
rcw1 said 14/12/22
Nice PAB gain today ... Bought in the other day. Just a taste at the moment  Is awatching M8

10% gain in SP today (06/01/23); on the back of a good 11.11% gain yesterday ... not sure why the big gains.
Somebody knows something...   Stampede in full force at the moment.
Kindly conduct your own due diligence.

Holding.

Have a very nice day today.

EDIT: remove the word today
Kind regards
rcw1


----------

